# Guitar players: Advice?



## Eli Ayers (Apr 30, 2012)

The most important thing to do is to find a song that you love and learn to play it. Then go back and learn what you were doing in the song ( the key, the chords, the technique, the time signature). The most important thing to do is to learn how to play the instrument. There is no least important thing, you can learn anything when the time comes. For now, choose a simple song and learn to play it smoothly and accurately without thinking about it.

Most of all have fun


----------

